# Meet "Luna"!



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

She's a pretty sweet little thing. 






















































































Lightning - my friend got four of her littermates, three are the same, one looks like a blue/beige. Mine and the blue/beige (and maybe others) have ruby eyes, the blue/beige has very obvious ruby eyes, much lighter colored than mine. I've done my researching but I'd like other opinions too! I'll see about getting a good picture of the blue/beige.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

This one is much more blueish in person. But she has a beige cast to her. This is the only pic I have available and it's bad lighting.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

How darn cute! Gotta love a baby dumbo!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh my look at those ears  she's so sweet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anathema (Jul 31, 2013)

She is very cute


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Super cute and I love the little zig-zag on her head


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh wow what lovely pictures! Wish my boys stayed still long enough for pictures like that!

Love the huge baby dumbo ears 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

She is adorable! 
i want her


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

So cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

She's extremely cute, and the quality on these photos is quite impressive


----------



## sugarandpepper (Aug 14, 2013)

Awwww what a cutie! She makes me want to go and buy another rat<3 you're very lucky!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwww xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Great pics, what a little beauty!


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

Your rat is adorable. My rats seem to know when I'm about to take a picture of them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

